# σχοινί ή σκοινί ;



## partblah1990 (Apr 7, 2012)

Ποιο από τα δυο θεωρείται ορθότερο ;


----------



## daeman (Apr 7, 2012)

...
ΛΚΝ:
*σκοινί* το [skiní] & *σχοινί* το [siní] Ο43 : δέσμη από φυτικές ή τεχνητές ίνες με μεγάλο μήκος και ποικίλο πάχος, τις οποίες έχουν κατάλληλα συστρέψει, έτσι ώστε να γίνουν ανθεκτικές, και η οποία χρησιμοποιείται για την έλξη, την ανάρτηση βαρών, το δέσιμο κτλ.: _Γερό / χοντρό ~. Έδεσε γερά το δέμα μ΄ ένα ~. ~ της μπουγάδας_, όπου κρεμούν τα βρεγμένα ρούχα για να στεγνώσουν. _Tα σκοινιά του ριγκ_, που περιβάλλουν τον αγωνιστικό χώρο: _Tον έριξε στα σκοινιά._ ΠAΡ έκφρ. _δε μιλάνε για ~ στο σπίτι του κρεμασμένου_, πρέπει να αποφεύγουμε αναφορές που μπορεί να θίξουν κπ. ΦΡ _τραβάω / παρατραβάω / τεντώνω το ~_, εξωθώ μια κατάσταση στα άκρα: _Aρκετά ως εδώ, το παρατράβηξες το ~! το πήρε / το πάει ~ κορδόνι / γαϊτάνι_, για ενοχλητική επανάληψη του ίδιου πράγματος. _άνθρωπος του σκοινιού και του παλουκιού*_. _βαδίζω (επάνω) σε τεντωμένο ~_, για κατάσταση που απαιτεί πολύ λεπτούς χειρισμούς (από το σκοινί του ακροβάτη). *σκοινάκι* το & *σχοινάκι* το YΠΟKΟΡ 1. λεπτό και μικρό σε μήκος σκοινί. 2. μάλλον λεπτό σκοινί, που το χρησιμοποιούν ως παιδικό παιχνίδι ή ως μέσο άθλησης και που το πηδούν καθώς το περιστρέφουν με μεγάλη ταχύτητα, κρατώντας το από τις δύο άκρες του: _Πηδώ ~._ || το παιχνίδι ή το άθλημα: _Παίζουμε ~; Kάνω ~_. [μσν. _σκοινί_, _σκοινίον_ < _σχοινί_, _σχοινίον_ με ανομ. τρόπου άρθρ. [sx < sk] < αρχ. _σχοινίον_ υποκορ. του _σχοῖνος_ (αρχική σημ.: `σχοίνος΄)]

ΛΝΕΓ:
*σχοινί κ. σκοινί* (το) {σχοιν-ιού | -ιών} μακρύ κορδόνι ή σύρμα που φτειάχνεται με το στρίψιμο ινών από το φυτό σχοίνος, από κάνναβη ή λινάρι ή συρμάτινες ίνες και χρησιμοποιείται για να δένονται και να κρεμιούνται διάφορα αντικείμενα ή για να λειτουργούν διάφορες μηχανές και εργαλεία: _~ για τα ρούχα_ || _δένω τα χέρια κάποιου με ~_ || _το ~ τής κρεμάλας_ ΣΥΝ. κορδόνι- ΦΡ. (μτφ.) (α) _του σκοινιού και τού παλουκιού_ βλ. λ. παλούκι (β) _τραβάω | τεντώνω το σκοινί_ κρατώ αδιάλλακτη και ανυποχώρητη στάση, εξωθώ τα πράγματα στα άκρα: _μην τραβάς το σκοινί, γιατί θα γίνει μεγάλη φασαρία!_ (γ) _μαζεύω τα σκοινιά (σε κάποιον)_ θέτω περιορισμούς στον ανεξέλεγκτο τρόπο ζωής (κάποιου) ΣΥΝ. μαζεύω τα λουριά (δ) _παίρνω_ | _δένω (κάτι) σκοινί κορδόνι_ | _σκοινί γαϊτάνι_ εμμένω με ενοχλητικό τρόπο σε κάτι ή επαναλαμβάνω μια ενοχλητική (σε άλλους) συνήθεια: _της είπε ότι θα της δώσει αύξηση κι αυτή το 'δέσε σκοινί κορδόνι και τον πιέζει _(ε) (παροιμ.) _στο σπίτι τού κρεμασμένου δεν μιλάνε για σκοινί_ βλ. λ. κρεμασμένος. — (υποκ.) σχοινάκι κ. σκοινάκι (το) (βλ.λ.). [ΕΤΥΜ < αρχ. _σχοινίον_, υποκ. τού αρχ. _σχοίνος_ (βλ.λ.). Το νεοελλ. σκοινί οφείλεται σε τροπή τού τριβομένου -χ- στο αντίστοιχο κλειστό -κ- (πβ. κ. σχίζω - σκίζω)].


----------



## nickel (Apr 7, 2012)

Βλέπουμε πώς το ΛΝΕΓ φτιάχνει λήμμα στο _σχοινί_, γιατί έτσι του λέει η ετυμολογία, αλλά σε όλες τις φράσεις γράφει _σκοινί_. Το ΛΚΝ δεν διστάζει να βάλει μπροστά αυτό που θεωρεί πιο συνηθισμένο. Η τροπή του _χ_ σε _κ_ γίνεται και σε παράγωγα ή σύνθετα (_σκοινάκι, σκοινοβάτης_) αλλά όχι εύκολα στις λόγιες λέξεις (_σχοινοτενής_). Η δική μου απορία είναι πώς λειτουργούν αυτές οι μουσικές. Γιατί κάποια τα αλλάζουμε και άλλα ούτε που τα πειράζουμε. Γιατί _σχολείο_ αλλά _ξεσκολισμένος_;


----------



## colurosa (Sep 24, 2015)

Γίνεται διάκριση μεταξύ καθαρεύουσας και δημοτικής ή και τα δύο χρησιμοποιούνται οπουδήποτε;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 24, 2015)

colurosa said:


> Γίνεται διάκριση μεταξύ καθαρεύουσας και δημοτικής ή και τα δύο χρησιμοποιούνται οπουδήποτε;



Η καλύτερη απάντηση που μπορώ να δώσω σε αυτή την ερώτηση (που μπορεί να γίνει επίσης και για άλλες 153.745 παρόμοιες περιπτώσεις) είναι _εξαρτάται και ανάλογα με την περίπτωση_. Αν το κείμενο είναι λόγιο π.χ. ή αν πρόκειται, ξέρω γω, για κατάλογο προϊόντων, θα δεις κυρίως σχοινιά. Αν το κείμενο είναι πιο χαλαρό, θα εμφανιστούν και σκοινιά, και σχοινάκια....


----------



## nickel (Sep 24, 2015)

Αν το παραμύθι προορίζεται και για διάβασμα, ας σκεφτούμε ότι το _σκοινί_ προφέρεται σαν τη _σκηνή_. Ακόμα κι έτσι, εγώ θα προτιμούσα το _σκοινί_ στο δικό σου κείμενο. Το άλμα το βλέπουμε και στα λεξικά: λημματογραφούν στο παλιότερο *σχοινί*, αλλά σε όλες τις φράσεις γράφουν *σκοινί*.


----------

